# Video Card Cooling Upgrade



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i got this video card used, for free, from a friend.

it had the cooler in the first picture, with a broken fan. (G-Force Ti-4600 128meg)

i took the cooler off, and under it, i find all these bumps, so it's not even flat anymore. (see second pic)

so, i built the little clip bracket to hold an old p2 cooler.

i think it's got adequate cooling now, how about you?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

looks leet lol, nice work. I think it will work fine


----------



## derrick0990 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey thats' cool WaltSide! check this, my watercooled 6800gt. Hand made copper waterblock.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Mine has an AMD athlon (socket A) HSF attatched to it, also from a friend. The fan was noisy and eventually died. So I just stuck an 80MM fan on there with some wire. Of course, I have no room left for anything except my sound and video capture card because of it- it takes up three PCI slots!

I wish my friend had just kept it stock...it's not like I'm overclocking it or anything. 

Good mod, Walt.


----------

